# Do you knock down your corners?



## SLAC_Engineer (Feb 23, 2012)

Hello All, 

I am getting close to finishing a blanket chest and have a question about knocking down the edges. I am relativley ignorant on styles but if I had to guess I would say the blanket chest is art and crafts. The chest has some built in arm rests so that it doubles as a sitting bench The sides, front, and rear are of a raised panel design with square (no-profile) stiles and rails. I guess I should really post pictures. All of the corners/edges of the pieces are sharp. So sharp that they could scratch or scrape your skin. So do people typically knock these edges down or leave them sharp for this style of furniture? 

On one side I like the look of the sharp corners however I know that these are not as durable and easier to ding, dent, and/or chip. 

Your thoughts and opinions are greatly appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## alexanderbuzzsaw (Jul 8, 2011)

I also build blanket seat chest and never knock down the corners


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Well I think it is a personal preference?

Now pictures would be appreciated.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Chuck M (Dec 21, 2010)

On edges that aren't rounded over I still break the edge during the last sanding before finishing. Just a couple quick passes with whatever the final grit is, just to keep from having an edge that can cut. It's not enough to create a visible round over.


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

It's typical to knock down sharp edges. How much and how you do it are often the mark of an experienced craftsman. You can often tell an amateur's work by this detail. When you want to retain a sharp edge look, use fine sandpaper 220 or finer on a block. Only make a few, deliberate, end to end strokes. It doesn't take much to remove the sharpness which won't hold finish and can easily get caught and damaged if left sharp. Of course, you can round the edges as much or as little as you like or do a straight chamfer leaving a slight 45 angle. The idea is to be even and consistent on all the edges for a crisp professional appearance.

When sanding an edge, you should go with the grain, not back and forth. It's easy to catch and break out a sliver. You have to determine which way to go depending on the particular piece and it's characteristics. You may have to come from two directions or sort of go across the edge if there is some wild or reversing grain. Edges of nicely milled boards are very sharp and can easily cut someone, you don't want to leave them like that but you don't have to round over or chamfer as much as a router bit will normally do unless that's what you want.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I knock down sharp edges, either with 1/8in router bit or by just sanding.

As you are seeing from the responses, this is a personal preference.


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

I knock all mine down...it really doesn't affect appearance, and makes finishing a little easier...plus the comfort stuff you mentioned.


----------



## SLAC_Engineer (Feb 23, 2012)

rrbrown said:


> Well I think it is a personal preference?
> 
> Now pictures would be appreciated.:laughing::laughing:


Been taking picture of the project and hope to start a thread in project section.

Thanks for all the feedback guys, it's been helpful. Sounds like I will be knocking down the edges with a fine grit sandpaper.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

For many craftsman a block plane would be the tool of choice to chamfer the edge. I would choose that over sandpaper.

How to Break an Edge


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I always hand sand the sharp corners off everything I build.


----------



## scsmith42 (Jan 24, 2011)

I usually use a very small block plane (Lie Nielsen 102 I think), or sand with 220.


----------



## Tim G (May 10, 2012)

I always "break" the edges on every project I do. Even if it's a simple block of wood. I would be very embarrassed if someone got a splinter from something I built. I break every edge visible or not. Be careful when breaking an edge of the frame portion of a frame and panel. As not to touch sandpaper going across the grain of the panel. It really adds a subtle touch of professionalism.


----------

